# Hymer B584 Second leisure battery



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi All
I'm thinking of fitting a second Elecsol 110 battery in my B584,so I can make more use of the solar panel. Does anybody know if the standard 
charger cope with 2 X 110 batterys.
Thanks
Nick


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Looking at the picture of your Hymer in the avatar, I guess you have either the Elektrobloc 99 or 100. If so, you should be able to run 2 x 110 Ah batteries with no problem. I have this arrangement with an EBL99. The charging current is 18 amps max and this might be a bit on the low side if you ever wanted to fit 3 x 110 Ah, but it would still work. The charging time would be extended then. If you need to shorten the charging time, it is possible to fit a second charging unit to the EBL a model LAS 1218, which connects via a plug to the front panel of the original EBL. You will not need to do this however for the 2 batteries.

Philip


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Yes I have a EBL99. 
Cheers


----------

